# IF you like Demis



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

I just picked this up tonight. Thought I would share it with you all as I saw a very nice demi out here the other day. It is probably what inspired me to go looking for one. No I didn't dig it. Paid for it. But I worked honest and hard for the money.
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

top of Demi


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 26, 2007)

Good looking Demijohn Ep !
 Smooth base or pontiled ?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't worry not many "Demi's" are dug! I 'm kinda curious if any have been dug this year or how long it's been since one has.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 26, 2007)

zane, i think i saw one on the privydiggerpit that they dug last year .i cant remember what month it was though ill try to find it .


----------



## mikmis (Jan 26, 2007)

i found it on edies privy page privydigger.com but it was broken and hes holding the top that thing was huge!!!!!!! found april 1st 05


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

It is smooth bottom. A bit late for pontils I think as it was slugged 1870's Stoddard. We will see. 

 Ep

 "Stoddard, N.H. area glass house, 1870, possibly earlier.  Guaranteed old and original; this is not a fake or reproduction.  Actual weight 4 lbs.[/b]  16" tall by 5 Â¾" diameter at the base.  Antique Stoddard Glass Co. style amber demijohn bottle with a crude applied lip, smooth base, extensive whittle marks, deep honey amber color and crude glass in fine original condition, as found, with no chips, cracks, spiders, stars, bruises, hairlines, flea bites, dings and potstones but having a slight stain on the exterior shoulder that outlines where the whicker wrapper once was that will NOT wash off and slight old content residue that will wash out. "[/b]


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

I never believe the use of the word "Stoddard" in sales literature, except in those botttles documented as coming from Stoddard, such as the Middletown Springs bottle (Vermont Medicine Bottles by Don Fritschell). In fact, didn't that glass house burn down in 1863?

 My point: If so, therefore, the usage of Stoddard for an 1870 advertisement shows wishful thinking, lack of research or both. 

 While I am always skeptical, I equally am hopeful. Yet, in the end, it doesn't really matter to me, as I find the artifact most beautiful.

 Thanks for the kind words about the Demi.

 The post about "diggin or bought" came from a thought on this list that it isn't fair that some people buy their collections as opposed to digging. I think it is all digging regardless of  how dirty your hands get. I use to tell my kids the only fair in this world happens once a year, in most states, usually at a County Seat. 

 Personally, I don't think it is fair that I don't have the ability to dig any more like you young whippersnappers. Plus property rights became a rather big issue in Vermont.

 Then again, I am not sure who siad it but, I have always thought youth is wasted on the young.

 Ep


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah George, my dad says he digs with a "Silver Spade" LOL.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2007)

I picked up a new demi today, too.  Two reasons I couldn't pass this one by...


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2007)

One is the incredible iron pontil...


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2007)

and the other is the beautiful emerald green color, which in my opinion is much harder to find in a demi - usually I see olive, amber, and aqua.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a great Demi. I am envious. Nice color too. Green's are rarer. I foundone on line today and looking for it right now. It had a seal applied to it. 
 Ep

 found it - one day left and holding at $24.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Emerald-Green-Demi-John-w-Applied-Seal_W0QQitemZ220074867946QQihZ012QQcategoryZ13909QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 26, 2007)

Great Demi annie44 !
 Nice color , and you have to love that big Iron pontil ! 
 I have a few Demi's and would love to have more in my collection .... but them things take up a lot of space.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

Killer Demis. Lets see more pics.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is a close up of the whittling.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

Annie, 

 I love Iron Pontils. Here is an iron pontil on an old scroll flask. 
 ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry it was so big. 

 It is the one onthe right (the pint) the other one on the left is a half pint with an open pontil.
 Ep


----------



## annie44 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice scroll flasks, ep!  The demi I bought yesterday is my first iron pontil, and that is what totally sold me on the bottle.  Most of the demis I have are open pontiled - that was the first one I had come across with an iron pontil, and luckily almost all of the iron is still intact!
 I want to find a kidney shaped demijohn - I know Flaschenjager had a great one in his demijohn display at the Richmond show.  I bid on one on ebay recently but didn't even come close to winning - I think it sold for over $400.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ep - check out the Current Auctions and Sales - Mike (Earlyglass) has a beautiful demijohn for sale on ebay.    Really nice shape, an open pontil, and BIG!


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

Annie, 

 I am all over it but my wife told me to cool it. 

 Hey, I wonder sometimes, as I am bidding against all you, if I know you in another relm, as your alter ego, bottle collector. 

 Joel


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello all - Demi lovers - 
 Here's one like Mike (earlyglass) has up on eBay. Apple shaped, four piece mold, notice the notch at the intersection. 

*annie44* - Cindy - That wickered double handle demi on my website (header) is emerald green (and huge). That's rare wicker though, but I'd love to strip it down. If there only was a way to put it back. []


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's the kidney demi in my collection. This is an old pic. I need to take one straight on and not from the top.

*annie44* - Cindy - BTW That emer. green demi on the first page is a beauty. When are we going glass shopping in Fred'burg? I'll come up! [] [] [] Actually, my bottle budget is low, but I'll fix that soon.
 $400 is low for a good kidney. I'd say, at least, half price. I watched that one on eBay (I watch 'em all).


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 27, 2007)

...............and the base. A scar that just won't heal.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Meech - it was your display photo on this forum that got me started on the demis!  I'm fascinated by them now.  
 I'd love to meet you in Fredericksburg sometime -  I know four stores  - 3 Civil War stores, and 1 antique store - that have some great bottles from time to time.  
 Maybe after our tax refunds come in??!! (If you PM me I will give you the name and address of the main one, and the owner, who is lots of fun to talk to and knows a lot about bottles.  He and his friends are diggers, too.)
 I  am looking forward to demi searching at the Baltimore bottle show in March - got to avoid paying shipping on those monster bottles!


----------

